# Star san safe on rubber gaskets



## aylamarie (May 19, 2012)

I was wondering if star San (diluted, of course) is safe for long term contact on rubber gaskets and also on the plastic fermenting buckets. I have an extra bucket with spout and was going to mix it and store it in there if there is no potential hazard or problem. Thank you guys for you time.


----------



## aylamarie (May 19, 2012)

Bumping hopefully for sum help, thank you.


----------



## LanMan (May 19, 2012)

I don;t see why it would hurt anything. IMO I would just use a regular bucket instead of one with a spigot. One less thing to worry about. I usually keep mine in a couple of spare 1gal water jugs and of course in a spraybottle.


----------



## aylamarie (May 19, 2012)

Ok, the gallon jugs isn't bad idea, I just didn't know if it would eventually eat the rubber or dry it out. Thanks for the replie.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2012)

I would be concerned about the rubber gaskets. You absolutely cannot leave rubber 0-rings in a kmeta sanitizing solution.


----------



## Rodnboro (May 26, 2012)

I buy distilled water in gallon jugs to mix and also use them for storage. The distilled water will allow the StarSan to last much longer.


----------

